# Akrapovic full exhaust fitted!



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

Just wanted to say thanks to Dan and the guys at Sumo Power for installing the Akropovic exhaust on my 2011 today!

Turned up at 8.30 this morning and they were ready to go when I got there with everything laid out. Two hours later and everything was buttoned up. Dan took a few photos and then it was time to give it a go. Had a blast on the run back from Rye the power increase is quiet noticeable and that lovely deep roar as you push the go peddle! :thumbsup:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Grimblin Gibbon said:


> Just wanted to say thanks to Dan and the guys at Sumo Power for installing the Akropovic exhaust on my 2011 today!
> 
> Turned up at 8.30 this morning and they were ready to go when I got there with everything laid out. Two hours later and everything was buttoned up. Dan took a few photos and then it was time to give it a go. Had a blast on the run back from Rye the power increase is quiet noticeable and that lovely deep roar as you push the go peddle! :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:

Got any pics? Haven't seen a set on a 2011 yet. 
Spool is noticeably better as is the torque, isn't it? Oh and its Akrapovic, not Akropovic, although I probably confuse matters by referring to them as Akro for short which seems to be the convention.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

08:30 and they were ready to go with everything laid out? THAT is impressive! It certainly beats the time you turn up 10 mins early and they've still got another car in and they're like "oh ok so you're in a queue now how abotu you go into the town centre for a few hours?"


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

how do you think your warranty will be with the Akro installed? 

will you plan to take it off before a service etc


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

You got to be kidding? My HPC even offered me an akrapovic exhaust. At a silly price of course....


----------



## Wouter (Jul 30, 2011)

@ Tom,

What did he offer the exhaust for? The systems should be the same in all EU countries as all dealers in Europe get the same discount and same RRP's. 

Gr.

Wouter


----------



## Booooh (Sep 29, 2008)

Probably 6K+ ...

Ben


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

who's your hpc?


----------



## Booooh (Sep 29, 2008)

Amsterdam (the only one in the Netherlands ), but the mentioned price by me is just a guess, Tom will know for sure what it is...

Ben


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Got any pics? Haven't seen a set on a 2011 yet.
> Spool is noticeably better as is the torque, isn't it? Oh and its Akrapovic, not Akropovic, although I probably confuse matters by referring to them as Akro for short which seems to be the convention.


I think Dan is going to post a few on Monday.

AKRAPOVIC (now to write it out 100 times so I dont forget!) :nervous:


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

Impossible said:


> how do you think your warranty will be with the Akro installed?
> 
> will you plan to take it off before a service etc


I will deal with that when and if the mater surfaces!

I did keep the oem cats and tail pipe tips, the oem 11s are bigger than the 09-10 versions, so I can swap in the oem parts for the mot when required.


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

Some photos.


----------



## Courtz (May 21, 2011)

looks pretty sweet:bowdown1:


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Nice, very nice


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

If my GTC Titan didn't sound so amazing I might be tempted to cheat....


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

love this exhaust, good choice mate! i wish i could stretch out to get one of these, but going to have to make do with the 90mm GTC titan that i have just picked up!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Looks fantastic against the blue paint and new rear diffuser!


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

I love this exhaust.

Congrats!

Nito


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

one of the white cars at brunters had one fitted. Sounded great; sort of X Wing fighter


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm keen to know impressions on the volume.

I love the quality of the sound but it's the absolute volume I am concerned about.

I know the full milltek system is very quiet, whereas y-pipe alone it isn't.

This is because most of the silencing of the stock system is done by the y-pipe, whereas in the milltek, most is done at the back in the silencers.

This begs the question, what does a slip-on system with stock y-pipe sound like?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

hmmmm, if this is anything to go by the answer is a little dissapointing.

Akrapovic Nissan GT-R R35 slip-on exhaust - YouTube

Sounds practically stock to me. I like the volume being low but the pitch sounds stock too.

Perhaps slip on with decat downpipe and race cat y-pipes is the way to go - any think that would pass noise limits on track?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Zed Ed said:


> one of the white cars at brunters had one fitted. Sounded great; sort of X Wing fighter


It was probably Eddie C's car, SVM 750, fully de-catted, Akrapovic with carbon tips.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

TAZZMAXX said:


> It was probably Eddie C's car, SVM 750, fully de-catted, Akrapovic with carbon tips.


It was an SVM car for sure as the front bumper had the "holes"!

I would love to have got a lap in it - I wondered what speed it got to down the straight?

D


----------



## Wouter (Jul 30, 2011)

Booooh said:


> Probably 6K+ ...
> 
> Ben


Well, the exhaust itself is € 4474,40. But the end tips in Carbon fiber add another 1100. So yes, 5,5-6K sounds about right incl. fitting I think.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

What about a personal import from Europe from a low vat country where they price it at source?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Wouter said:


> Well, the exhaust itself is € 4474,40. But the end tips in Carbon fiber add another 1100. So yes, 5,5-6K sounds about right incl. fitting I think.


No. The full system price includes your choice of either titanium or carbon fibre tips. I've tried both and prefer the unique look of the CF ones, but they don't cost extra if you buy them with the system.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

well if you know someone in europe that lives outside europe you could get another 10% off. 

When i shop in europe i get my wife to buy everything and she just shows her Norwegian passport at the airport to confirm the tax refund. 


or you could try getting it free but it doesn't work all the time. Buy it online make sure you fill in all the details correct then........when your bank statement comes just don't open it. :nervous:


----------



## Wouter (Jul 30, 2011)

David.Yu said:


> No. The full system price includes your choice of either titanium or carbon fibre tips. I've tried both and prefer the unique look of the CF ones, but they don't cost extra if you buy them with the system.


Ah yes, my bad! Well, those are the RRP's. Doesn't mean the Dutch HPC won't charge more than the RRP's. Not sure on their pricing though.

Looks really good those Carbon tips by the way. Love the new blue colour on the GT-R's.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

In the states they seem to quote the price without tips.

David are you sure it isn't an extra at that price?


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Wouter said:


> Ah yes, my bad! Well, those are the RRP's. Doesn't mean the Dutch HPC won't charge more than the RRP's. Not sure on their pricing though.
> 
> Looks really good those Carbon tips by the way. Love the new blue colour on the GT-R's.



Ask TCC they supply akro exhausts as well, surely cheaper than at Visscher.


----------



## Sumo Power (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks Neil, I have to say that the Exhaust looked amazing on the 2011 Blue model.

Sounded awesome going up the road too!!

The pictures that I got wasn't the best but you get the idea :thumbsup:

I will upload some better Pics once our Marketing guy is back in the office to edit. (Shame the car wasn't clean, but after driving nearly 2 hours in the rain to get to us we couldn't really blame Neil lol)


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

akro say on their website they increase power by 17hp

does anyone know if its the same for my11 cars?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I doubt it because the 2011 is slightly freer flowing.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

ah, so now I see why they cost so bloody much, it's those little carbon sleeves that do it !!!


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Steve said:


> ah, so now I see why they cost so bloody much, it's those little carbon sleeves that do it !!!


They can be bought separately I believe, however I think they're almost £1k themselves:sadwavey:


----------



## DanR35 (Apr 19, 2011)

*Damn you!*



Grimblin Gibbon said:


> Just wanted to say thanks to Dan and the guys at Sumo Power for installing the Akropovic exhaust on my 2011 today!
> 
> Turned up at 8.30 this morning and they were ready to go when I got there with everything laid out. Two hours later and everything was buttoned up. Dan took a few photos and then it was time to give it a go. Had a blast on the run back from Rye the power increase is quiet noticeable and that lovely deep roar as you push the go peddle! :thumbsup:


I HATE YOU :chairshot

I'm now going to end up ££££££ lighter now.....  
now I've seen yours I want one EVEN more now!!!

One quick Q tho would you say it is "much" nosier than stock from inside the car?


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

DanR35 said:


> I HATE YOU :chairshot
> 
> I'm now going to end up ££££££ lighter now.....
> now I've seen yours I want one EVEN more now!!!
> ...


Its a fair bit more than standard!

I will give some decibel readings soon when I have had a chance to take them!


----------



## bcl (Apr 28, 2011)

Impossible said:


> akro say on their website they increase power by 17hp
> 
> does anyone know if its the same for my11 cars?


Now that I have 15 posts I can add some graphs.

1) BASE 2011 R35
2011 model after ONLY Akrapovic evo exhaust (with CF tips) fitted..... otherwise totally stock model in Australia.
i.e Back to back compare with stock.
Matches very closely what Akrapovic post on their web site, at http://www.akrapovic.com/car-exhaust/produ...9/evolution-65/ , even the torque dips at 3500 & 4500 rpm.... except I have a bigger jump in power over 6000rpm.
Dyno is an accurate dynapack dyno, on which 4 of my turbo cars are tuned.
Peak power is up from 346 to 370awkw; up 6.9.0%
Peak torque is up from 611 to 629NM; up 2.9%

Red is after exhaust
Green is baseline










2) AFTER 1ST TUNE
1st very conservative Ecutek tune, no other changes other than exhaust.
Excellent jump in power and torque everywhere; boost is brought in earlier.
Compared with original baseline, torque is up 30% at 2500 and up 25% at 3000rpm, so it is far more responsive low down and more driveable.
Peak power is up from 346 to 384awkw; up 11.0%
Peak torque is up from 611 to 680NM; up 11.3%












3. boost used for that tune : 
More boost under3200rpm, otherwise peak boost up just 1lb ; 14lb to 15lb ... bugger all.
The first just a test tune to keep it very easy to start. Many first tunes that I have seem seen to use 17lb boost.










My tuner is one of the best over here in Australia, and an Ecutek dealer.
So myself and tuner (Tunehouse) are very happy with the exhaust choice, and a very good base from which to push higher if required.
Exhaust is also of the highest quality.

Next issue I have is that with the 2011 launch, it is too aggressive, all 4 wheels spin, VDC cuts in and stops the launch.
Before the tune I always felt that the factory launch was at or near the limit of the grip of the tyres.
Sorry to digress, but has anyone had their car 2011 GTR tuned, then found the launch too aggressive, then detuned 1st gear boost or lower launch rpm to get the launch working as it should? I may get my tuner to lower the boost in 1st gear. 
Brian


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

thanks for the info and taking the time to post


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Figures look really good


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Do you have the racerom?

I know it won't help wit things like drag racing, but you always just switch to the stock map if you want to launch, then switch maps.

Iain, how about programming the ecutek to recognise a launch sequence and ge it to temporarily rain back the boost until a preset speed?


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

Right I've had time to do some sound meter readings and this is what I have come up with!

These are static readings as I have not had a chance to do any driveby readings yet.

Standard tune! Full Akrapovic exhaust downpipes back!

(Readings made with a precision gold N05CC)

Weighting A fast response

[email protected]@[email protected]

Idle------56 db-------76 db---------64.2 db--------64.3 db

5000-----78.3 db-----97.4 db-------96.8 db-------92.6 db


Weighting C fast response

[email protected]@[email protected]

Idle----79.3 db-------86.5 db--------79.4 db---------78 db

5000----89.7 db------102.8 db------101.5 db-------101.5 db

As you can see there is quite a large difference between the A and C readings which shows quite a bit of low frequency noise!

Im quite surprised that the readings wern't higher!


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Grimblin Gibbon said:


> Right I've had time to do some sound meter readings and this is what I have come up with!
> 
> These are static readings as I have not had a chance to do any driveby readings yet.
> 
> ...


Excellent job! Thanks for taking the time and trouble to post your results :thumbsup:


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Do circuits use the A or C reading?

D


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Great writeup and very informative...cheers!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I don't know what the different weightings mean, but UK track days measure the static sound levels at 1m and 45 degrees to the pipes.

I was astonished yesterday to find that my Akrapovic Evolution system (same as yours) measured 91dB at Castle Combe on their official meter and 92dB on Steve Riches' one!

I could have sworn it was 101dB when I did the sprint at Combe, but how can it differ by so much?
I was only asked to rev it to 4,500rpm yesterday, can't remember the revs when measured for the sprint, but it was the same scrutineer...

So the Akrapovic will pass any static level, you just might have to watch the drive-bys at some venues.
(Sorry if this post mentioning Akrapovic in positive terms offends any readers on here...  )


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

sumo69 said:


> Do circuits use the A or C reading?
> 
> D


They should be using the A reading!


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

I bought one of these for setting up my surround sound system, it supports A and C weighting so should measure an exhaust fine. Cheap too.

Keene Retail Ltd

Anders


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> I don't know what the different weightings mean, but UK track days measure the static sound levels at 1m and 45 degrees to the pipes.
> 
> I was astonished yesterday to find that my Akrapovic Evolution system (same as yours) measured 91dB at Castle Combe on their official meter and 92dB on Steve Riches' one!
> 
> ...


4500RPM is lower that the test should be carried out at, it should be 3/4 of redline ie 5250RPM, that is why you got a lower DB reading.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Arcam said:


> 4500RPM is lower that the test should be carried out at, it should be 3/4 of redline ie 5250RPM, that is why you got a lower DB reading.


Maybe, but 10dBs is a LOT.
BTW, I now drive with a self-imposed rev limit of 6,500rpm on track both for noise and heat build up and just to generally stress the engine a bit less and it seems every bit as fast with standard cams.
3/4 of 6,500 is 4,875, so not far off 4,500.


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> Maybe, but 10dBs is a LOT.
> BTW, I now drive with a self-imposed rev limit of 6,500rpm on track both for noise and heat build up and just to generally stress the engine a bit less and it seems every bit as fast with standard cams.
> 3/4 of 6,500 is 4,875, so not far off 4,500.


That's all well and good David but a self imposed rev limit will not wash with a noise checker that knows his/her job.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Arcam said:


> That's all well and good David but a self imposed rev limit will not wash with a noise checker that knows his/her job.


Oh I didn't even bring it up yesterday, 4.5k is what Andy Billet asked me to rev it to.

But if I was asked, I would now say that 6.5k is my rev limit. How would they know the car was capable of more? Just because the red paint starts at 7k, doesn't necessarily mean a car can easily get there or that the driver would.

I did it mainly to delay the onset of high trans temps, but it didn't appear to make much difference, and even engine oil temp touched 120c quite easily, which was surprising.

Might switch back to Motul 300v, because I'm sure I did not see temps get that high that quickly using it.


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

Arcam said:


> 4500RPM is lower that the test should be carried out at, it should be 3/4 of redline ie 5250RPM, that is why you got a lower DB reading.


Is it just mine, or do I have a problem, as it will not rev past 5000 while static!


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

... in the good old days of rallying, we used to re-calibrate our rev counters.....


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> Oh I didn't even bring it up yesterday, 4.5k is what Andy Billet asked me to rev it to.
> 
> But if I was asked, I would now say that 6.5k is my rev limit. How would they know the car was capable of more? Just because the red paint starts at 7k, doesn't necessarily mean a car can easily get there or that the driver would.
> ....


When I have tried to get the noise tester in the past to take a lower limit they stuck their head in the car and saw the 7k red line and insisted that 5250 was used, guess you were lucky David, at MSV circuits you would not get away with in IMHO.

I will see you next week at the MH Oulton Park TD and with a little bit of luck on the 27th of next month at the ring as I have a slot provisionally booked


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Arcam said:


> When I have tried to get the noise tester in the past to take a lower limit they stuck their head in the car and saw the 7k red line and insisted that 5250 was used, guess you were lucky David, at MSV circuits you would not get away with in IMHO.
> 
> I will see you next week at the MH Oulton Park TD and with a little bit of luck on the 27th of next month at the ring as I have a slot provisionally booked


As GG said above, will a GT-R even rev past 5k in neutral?

Yup, see you next week at Oulton and I really hope you can make the 27th at the Ring. w8pm has booked now and my mate Harry is coming in his stock 2010.

Should be an epic trip!


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Grimblin Gibbon said:


> Is it just mine, or do I have a problem, as it will not rev past 5000 while static!


My 2010 and 2011 would/do so long as the engine is warmed up and at normal operating temp, I hate doing it TBH as I believe free revving (no load) an engine is not a good idea.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> As GG said above, will a GT-R even rev past 5k in neutral?
> 
> Yup, see you next week at Oulton and I really hope you can make the 27th at the Ring. w8pm has booked now and my mate Harry is coming in his stock 2010.
> 
> Should be an epic trip!


On topic, mine registered 92db at Cadwell Park static at 3/4 throttle which IIRC i was instructed to hold 4500rpm. Mine has the full GTC Titan on stock downpipes.

Am now booked on for the MH Oulton park event & hoping to get the 27th Sept at the Ring sorted in the next day or 2 as having to sack off going over next weekend due to WSB & the likely carnage that will cause.


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

Anyone going to Trax at Silverstone on the 4th September will be able to see the exhaust in the flesh. Akrapovic want me to bring the GTR up to go on their stand!


----------

